# Foamheart Tribute Shrimp & Corn Soup



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

I miss Foamheart. He was a great mentor with some amazing stories and food. So when 

 indaswamp
 posted that incredible Shrimp & Corn Bisque last week I thought I’d take his inspiration and pull up a Foamheart thread as a tribute. This is what I found.






						Shrimp & Corn Soup ~ Foamheart
					

We got a day's cool snap, you folks up north would laugh! Its supposed to be back in the mid 80's again tomorrow, but today....IT SOUP TIME!!  First I want to add a disclaimer, if you have been to Louisiana and this isn't like the shrimp and corn soup you had, we have as many interpretation's as...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I had to look around with Googles help to get a bit more guidance, Foam told me more than once I over think recipes or try too hard. So I tried to stay in the spirit of his post, but used N Carolina Shrimp instead of Louisiana and 8 oz of oyster juice instead of my own shrimp shell stock. Also used store bought Andouille sausage seared in pan instead on my own hand made and added the last Iowa garden tomatoes my parents brought.  Came out pretty amazing!  Thank you Kieth for reintroducing an amazing soup to my family, it was a huge hit. I’ll try the bisque next go! And a Salute to my Submarine Coonazz mentor, still looking for the mail buoy Sir. 

Lots of pictures follow:

Prep, trinity plus the last Iowa fresh tomatoes.







Blonde roux






Mixing it in the veggies





Then the corn and creamed corn





Then chicken stock and oyster juice





After a long low and slow simmer seared the andouille and added to the pot
	

		
			
		

		
	






Finally, 30 minutes before diner added the shrimp dusted with Tony Cs. Oh crap…I forgot I added some lobster shrooms I had for mod umami and because they were there!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Because my parents were in town I also put some pork tenderloins on the smoker and threw together some garlic herb potatoes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










About the time shrimp and corn soup was done simmering pork came off and rested. While everyone ate the soup.
	

		
			
		

		
	






In the words of Foam I used the Fine China for the soup. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Then sliced up the pork and served with potatoes. We loved the soup so much it was used as the gravy










Thank you for your time! Thank you to all that take the time to share and mentor here or anywhere else! It matters and isn’t ignored!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

A worthy Tribute! R.I.P. Foamy! I miss him too....


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

I also save the shrimp shells....so much flavor!!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks for the link to that thread....River Road recipe if I ever saw one for sure. First time I've seen that thread.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I also save the shrimp shells....so much flavor!!


I wanted too, but the smell was a little too strong…..I think they were a few hours away from being south of cheese! But, nobody got sick and they didn’t smell off….just very very strong.


indaswamp said:


> Thanks for the link to that thread....River Road recipe if I ever saw one for sure. First time I've seen that thread.


He has so many great ones there’s no way you could see them all I wish I would have asked him permission to post some of his messages


----------



## tbern (Nov 1, 2022)

great looking meal!!  thanks for sharing it!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice, Jed!!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks delicous, nice tribute


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

Foamheart would be proud Jed. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 1, 2022)

A great tribute to Foamheart! Never met him or talked to him directly but I think you nailed the spirit he came across with. Thanks for the memories of him! Now your meal looked delicious! Anytime soup can be used for gravy ya know it was awesome! 
And now, have to go find the recipe for Goldies Irish Cream, a fine recipe from foamy!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2022)

WOW, Jed, you sure killed it this time!
Awesome tribute to a fine man!
Everything looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2022)

tbern said:


> great looking meal!!  thanks for sharing it!


Thank you, I appreciate your time! 


GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice, Jed!!


Thank you Sir!


smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous, nice tribute


Thank you Jim! I appreciate it, tasted awesome!


gmc2003 said:


> Foamheart would be proud Jed. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris! He was always very encouraging! 


Brokenhandle said:


> A great tribute to Foamheart! Never met him or talked to him directly but I think you nailed the spirit he came across with. Thanks for the memories of him! Now your meal looked delicious! Anytime soup can be used for gravy ya know it was awesome!
> And now, have to go find the recipe for Goldies Irish Cream, a fine recipe from foamy!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan, he has a lot out there! I’m trying to justify the soup as a gravy and not that I was too lazy to do a batch of gravy on its own


SmokinAl said:


> WOW, Jed, you sure killed it this time!
> Awesome tribute to a fine man!
> Everything looks absolutely delicious!
> Al


Thank you Al! I appreciate your time and the compliment. Hearty food season is here and I’m happy!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2022)

Great looking meal!
Jim


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 1, 2022)

Wow Jed, that looks and sounds simply amazing!! Excellent tribute to Foamy so kudos for that. He is a legend here. I know I'd have happily driven half way across the country for a plate of that   

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 1, 2022)

Jed very nice tribute to foamheart, and he would be happy that you did this cook.

It is a fantastic spread, and well deserved of the carousel ride for sure.

I only chatted with foamy a couple times , mostly about different kinds of preserves etc
RIP

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 1, 2022)

Jed, very nice all around!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 1, 2022)

Wow Jed that's a great tribute and cook !
I'm sure it was a hit !

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal!
> Jim


Thank you Jim! I appreciate it!


tx smoker said:


> Wow Jed, that looks and sounds simply amazing!! Excellent tribute to Foamy so kudos for that. He is a legend here. I know I'd have happily driven half way across the country for a plate of that
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert! You’re always welcome


DRKsmoking said:


> Jed very nice tribute to foamheart, and he would be happy that you did this cook.
> 
> It is a fantastic spread, and well deserved of the carousel ride for sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you David, I appreciate it! 


civilsmoker said:


> Jed, very nice all around!


Thank you Civil!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks awesome!  I am with Chris 

 gmc2003
 Foamy would be proud for sure.  That man will always be the man who taught me the importance of ensuring the exterior of the protein your smoking is not wet but dry, AKA pellicle.  Kevin's (IIRC) posts of his birds are some of the best I've ever seen.  I am indebted to him for sharing that.  Awesome sense of humor in his posts too LOL.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 2, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow Jed that's a great tribute and cook !
> I'm sure it was a hit !
> 
> Keith


Thank you Kieth!!! It was a hit and a lot of fun!


zwiller said:


> Looks awesome!  I am with Chris
> 
> gmc2003
> Foamy would be proud for sure.  That man will always be the man who taught me the importance of ensuring the exterior of the protein your smoking is not wet but dry, AKA pellicle.  Kevin's (IIRC) posts of his birds are some of the best I've ever seen.  I am indebted to him for sharing that.  Awesome sense of humor in his posts too LOL.


Thank you! It was a lot of fun and a great way to remember some of his lessons. He was funny as hell to the end, the last picture he sent me he was wearing a red clown nose


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2022)

A fine cook and a great tribute Jed, real fine piece of work there! RAY


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2022)

Yup foamy was a great guy.  I called him that all the time. I miss his cooks and story's.  Good tribute.   Very will done


----------

